# Cool picture



## busboy (Jul 2, 2011)

I know it's not a train, but it's so cool I thought others would enjoy seeing it. It's a 360 degree virtual photo of the space shuttle cockpit.

Just imagine it's the cab of a high speed train.

click here


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks !

Il Miss her flying .

She was a good ship ..

Peter


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 2, 2011)

For 1.7 billion you think they'd throw in some Ricaro seats.


----------



## StillSearching (Jul 21, 2011)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------

